# September 2002 Forum Stats and Forum comparison



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2002)

September 2002 Forum Stats and Forum comparison 
*September 2002 Forum Stats *


September log files = 533 MB 

*September 2002 Forum Stats *
In the month of September We've had visitors displayed 353,347+ pages, and moved 8.80+ Gigabytes of data.

The more detailed breakdown follows. 
Total Data Transferred	8.88 gigabytes
Total Visiting Users	53,146
Hits on Pages	353,347
Time Period	September 02, 2002, 10:51:17 PM to October 01, 2002, 12:00:02 AM


*Banner Ads: *
Covers the rotating ads in top right corner. 
May 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 28304
June 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 33380
July 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 41663
August 2002 # advertisers = 4 Avg # displays per banner = 83015
September 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 39518


*Membership *
Registered Members: 1000 (as of 10-1-2002)

*New Users by month *
Date #
October 2002 6 (partial month)
September 2002  76 
August 2002  117 
July 2002 86 
June 2002 83 
May 2002 68 
April 2002 105 
March 2002 183 
February 2002 51 
January 2002 60 
December 2001 28 
November 2001 46 
October 2001 40 
September 2001 14 
August 2001 38

*Messages *

*New Posts by month *
Date #
September 2002  5896 
August 2002  8085  
July 2002 6401 
June 2002 6641 
May 2002 5177 
April 2002 4664 
March 2002 5926 
February 2002 2620 
January 2002 2855 
December 2001 858 
November 2001 1504 
October 2001 1314 
September 2001 493 
August 2001 110

*New Threads by Month *
Date # 
September 2002  382 
August 2002  542 
July 2002 376 
June 2002 401 
May 2002 320 
April 2002 278 
March 2002 425 
February 2002 221 
January 2002 287 
December 2001 95 
November 2001 147 
October 2001 129 
September 2001 80 
August 2001 73


----------



## arnisador (Mar 12, 2003)

Latest discussion here. This thread is now locked.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

